# Using Cannabis For Pain Management?



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Has anyone found any actual studies that support or disprove how CBD's have been known to help with pain? What about any other components of cannabis for that matter?


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 3, 2014)

"actual studies"? 

Used to have to take a bunch of Rx's to be able to sleep through the night and not wake up in pain. Now, rarely take any pills, and MJ has been doing the job consistantly for the last handful of years.. The only study I needed


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 3, 2014)

you just waking up?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.safeaccessnow.org/medical_cannabis_research_what_does_the_evidence_say

http://www.mpp.org/states/washington/press-releases/33-us-clinical-studies-show.html

http://www.marijuana-as-medicine.org/Alliance/facts.html

http://drthurstone.com/what-latest-top-cannabis-research-tells-us/


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 4, 2014)

i have seen stugies from a medical canibus doctors office the state differenced cbn and the other which i can't currently remember they kinda turn off the pain transmitors to the brain which stops pain , causes comfort i took a hit of a strain high in cbcn , cbb and i went from upset very uncomfortable to happy and pain free for a couple hours . it works alright .


----------



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 4, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> "actual studies"?
> 
> Used to have to take a bunch of Rx's to be able to sleep through the night and not wake up in pain. Now, rarely take any pills, and MJ has been doing the job consistantly for the last handful of years.. The only study I needed



Would you mind me asking what particular types of strains of cannabis tend to work best for your situation?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2014)

I am kind of have the same thoughts as ston-loc re actual studies.  If something removes YOUR pain, then it works, regardless of what any scientific studies may say.  I am one of those people who simply do not like to take any more prescription medications than I absolutely need to, especially pain meds.  I have seen far too many people get hooked on these and I do not like the ditzy way they make me feel.  Give me a good sativa for daytime and a nice indica for night and I can get a lot done during the day and sleep at night.

Skullcandy--I know that Rosebud was growing a strain that is high in CBDs--unfortunately one hermied, so I don't know if shed will try this particular strain again, but we should get her to pop in here and tell us about it.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 4, 2014)

The strong couch lock strains high in both canabniods thc and the cb what ever have a big effect on my sleeping and the constant pain i have help me so much also my eyesite improves 50% my eyes become more sensitive to any thing i'm looking at,i'ts amazing i dont get the muchies tho.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 4, 2014)

Yup, what THG said. Most of what I have or get is some kind of hybrid, but a good sativa dominant one during the day, and indica dominant one at night. Also I'm really excited about a strain I'm trying this year. I have two cannatonics started outdoors right now. Touted as a great high CBD strain. Two dispensaries here have grown it out and tested it. Ones best was 14% CBD to 1.7% thc. The other 14% CBD to .06% thc. I actually picked up a gram to give a test, but haven't gotten around to trying it on a completely level head, while having pain issues, to get an accurate opinion on.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 4, 2014)

Mind you, also a different note. Some days if my back pain is really rough, but I don't want to be super "body high" off an indica, sativas don't always eliminate the pain. The pain is still there, but quality of life is just better because I feel better, even though I can still feel the pain. If that makes any sense.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Mind you, also a different note. Some days if my back pain is really rough, but I don't want to be super "body high" off an indica, sativas don't always eliminate the pain. The pain is still there, but quality of life is just better because I feel better, even though I can still feel the pain. If that makes any sense.



 I have found the same thing.  Like you, I think the Sativa helps you "forget" the pain as you get focused on other things.


----------



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 5, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am kind of have the same thoughts as ston-loc re actual studies.  If something removes YOUR pain, then it works, regardless of what any scientific studies may say.  I am one of those people who simply do not like to take any more prescription medications than I absolutely need to, especially pain meds.  I have seen far too many people get hooked on these and I do not like the ditzy way they make me feel.  Give me a good sativa for daytime and a nice indica for night and I can get a lot done during the day and sleep at night.
> 
> Skullcandy--I know that Rosebud was growing a strain that is high in CBDs--unfortunately one hermied, so I don't know if shed will try this particular strain again, but we should get her to pop in here and tell us about it.



Absolutely, but it is in many ways irresponsible to bring a topic as serious as peoples health to the masses without having some form of data to back ones claims. I fully agree that the anecdotal evidence supports the use of cannabis for pain management, no question. But ultimately I do believe that there needs to be some form of verifiable data before such drastic changes are implemented.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2014)

So how does one test a drug that is illegal? How do you have long term studies when the federal government will lock you away for possessing it.

This is what i know from physicians. We have cannabinoid receptors in our brain and gut. When we use cannabis it blocks the pain pathway by the  receptors in the brain.  How we got cannabinoid receptors in our colon and brain is a question no doctor has been able to answer for me.  Yes it works for pain.  Good luck getting the studies you are looking for yet.


----------



## suburban (Jun 6, 2014)

JonathanMD420 said:


> Absolutely, but it is in many ways irresponsible to bring a topic as serious as peoples health to the masses without having some form of data to back ones claims.



It totally is, only the irresponsibility lies with the federal govt. for denying researchers permission and access to conduct those studies and get us that data. Nevertheless, real studies and actual data exist. Check out ProjectCBD.org for starters:

http://www.projectcbd.org/medicine/conditions/

Thankfully, scientists in the rest of the world have been picking up the US's slack.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2014)

JonathanMD420 said:


> Absolutely, but it is in many ways irresponsible to bring a topic as serious as peoples health to the masses without having some form of data to back ones claims. I fully agree that the anecdotal evidence supports the use of cannabis for pain management, no question. But ultimately I do believe that there needs to be some form of verifiable data before such drastic changes are implemented.


 
 Maybe......however, ultimately, pain relief (like beauty) is in the eye of the beholder).  Pain is one of those things that is extremely hard to measure--maybe even impossible.  What is a 5 pain level for one person may be an 8 or 9 pain level for another...how do you even begin to test or measure things that are so subjective?  In addition, we apparently do not necessarily NEED to know how or why things work.  I don't know how many pharmaceutical drugs there are out there now that they really have no idea how or why they work for certain things..."Lyrica is BELIEVED to...", that kind of thing.  However that is not the only obstacle...  

 Pharmaceutical companies have such a stranglehold on the Congress that it is virtually impossible to be able to be able to get any studies done (there are as many pharmaceutical lobbyists as there are Congressmen in Washington).  Physicians in general seem to want to turn a deaf ear to the possibility that something like cannabis can have the beneficial effects that it does, although that is getting better as they hear more and more anecdotal stories.  

 This is my "personal anecdotal story:  I am an old lady who has been smoking cannabis since the late 60s.  I have beat myself up over the years with very physical sports activities and physical work most of my days.  I have sever arthritis in my hands and medium arthritis in other parts of my body, I have deteriorating disks in my neck, I have bad knees from being a plumber for 25 years, I have high blood pressure (a genetic thing inherited from both sides of the family).  I am the oldest of 4 girls and none of my sisters have ever smoked much cannabis.  One of them passed away at 50.  The other 2 are in poor health and I am quite sure that I will outlive them.  I am still working part-time and am a very active gardener, am going white-water rafting on the Salmon River this weekend, I own an nice ATV (and use it) and almost never stop moving.  I start my day with a nice sativa dominant strain and a great cup or two of Joe.  That gets me going.  The day is filled with various activities.  I puff most of the day, the strain depending on the time of day.  I finish the day with a nice indica strain and maybe a little hash.  I sleep without any sleeping aids.  On rare occasions, I take a very mild prescription pain reliever.  

 My brother-in-law was diagnosed with lung cancer in the early 2000s.  He was in his late 60s and quite an opponent of "drugs" seeing no difference between marijuana and opiates.  However his side effects from the chemo were so severe and nothing was helping that he was talked into trying cannabis.  The cannabis enabled him to eat, to keep it down, and to sleep--something thousands of dollars worth of pharmaceuticals could not do.  So I guess you could say that I personally do not need any studies to tell me what I can see with my own eyes and feel with my own body.


----------



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 6, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Maybe......however, ultimately, pain relief (like beauty) is in the eye of the beholder).  Pain is one of those things that is extremely hard to measure--maybe even impossible.  What is a 5 pain level for one person may be an 8 or 9 pain level for another...how do you even begin to test or measure things that are so subjective?  In addition, we apparently do not necessarily NEED to know how or why things work.  I don't know how many pharmaceutical drugs there are out there now that they really have no idea how or why they work for certain things..."Lyrica is BELIEVED to...", that kind of thing.  However that is not the only obstacle...
> 
> Pharmaceutical companies have such a stranglehold on the Congress that it is virtually impossible to be able to be able to get any studies done (there are as many pharmaceutical lobbyists as there are Congressmen in Washington).  Physicians in general seem to want to turn a deaf ear to the possibility that something like cannabis can have the beneficial effects that it does, although that is getting better as they hear more and more anecdotal stories.
> 
> ...



I am glad to hear that your life has not been too negatively impacted by your symptoms. It is stories such as yours that I believe people need to hear so that they can place a true and more personal face on the issue as opposed to trying to make it bi-partisan


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 6, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> This is my "personal anecdotal story:  I am an old lady who has been smoking cannabis since the late 60s.  I have beat myself up over the years with very physical sports activities and physical work most of my days.  I have sever arthritis in my hands and medium arthritis in other parts of my body, I have deteriorating disks in my neck, I have bad knees from being a plumber for 25 years, I have high blood pressure (a genetic thing inherited from both sides of the family).  I am the oldest of 4 girls and none of my sisters have ever smoked much cannabis.  One of them passed away at 50.  The other 2 are in poor health and I am quite sure that I will outlive them.  I am still working part-time and am a very active gardener, am going white-water rafting on the Salmon River this weekend, I own an nice ATV (and use it) and almost never stop moving.  I start my day with a nice sativa dominant strain and a great cup or two of Joe.  That gets me going.  The day is filled with various activities.  I puff most of the day, the strain depending on the time of day.  I finish the day with a nice indica strain and maybe a little hash.  I sleep without any sleeping aids.



You go girl. We must be twins. LMAO Except I'm a guy and I don't plumb. LOL Everything else is about spot on.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2014)

Hackman, ain't life great!  I am so happy that I am still able to do a lot of the things I love to do.  I had to give up skiing because of the knees, but, all in all, I am quite happy with my overall physical condition, especially given how much I abused my body in so many ways in my younger days.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 6, 2014)

I went mountain climbing at Yosemite in June. I was amazed at how well I did. 2 days of hard climbing. The third day, I could hardly walk. LMAO The adrenalin has a lot to do with it. LOL


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 8, 2014)

I heard somewhere they just were given a couple million 2 explore mj effect on our pain receptors and i think england has a thc pill they sell by prescption i read it some where.


----------



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> So how does one test a drug that is illegal? How do you have long term studies when the federal government will lock you away for possessing it.
> 
> This is what i know from physicians. We have cannabinoid receptors in our brain and gut. When we use cannabis it blocks the pain pathway by the  receptors in the brain.  How we got cannabinoid receptors in our colon and brain is a question no doctor has been able to answer for me.  Yes it works for pain.  Good luck getting the studies you are looking for yet.



From the reading I have been doing the types of cannabinoid receptors are different in the brain/spine and the peripheral tissues of the body. (CB1 and CB2)


----------



## 1username (Jun 17, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> and MJ has been doing the job consistantly for the last handful of years.. The only study I needed





likewise!


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 24, 2014)

I read this thread over and over again it seems to say we are on to something and i hope very soon that the federal goverment will open there eyes to the benificicial aspects of this wonder drug,the pot has helped me countless times from not being able to sleep to my eyesite which i swear increases 100 per cent and the pain in my hands and feet just to name a few works wonders i wonder when they will fineally wake up and smell the coffee 88888


----------



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 24, 2014)

It appears that my home state of New York has finally opened its eyes to the benefits of cannabis, while the bill is limited compared to other states I am SO THANKFUL that we have at least made steps in the proper direction.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 5, 2015)

Medicinal marijuana can decrease seizures due to epilepsy and Dravets syndrome. This has been proven by a number of studies.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 5, 2015)

Medicinal marijuana can decrease seizures due to epilepsy and Dravets syndrome. This has been proven by a number of studies.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 5, 2015)

I am a 67 year old retired firefighter, Vietnam veteran and daily cannabis user since 1968. In 1970 my eyesight was 20/200. Last eye exam (1 1/2 years ago) it was 20/80. This is a great improvement over the years. The only thing I have did, on a daily basis is use cannabis. Is there a connection ? IDK, but it looks like there may be a connection in this laymen`s mind anyway.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 6, 2015)

Medical cannabis is known to improve treatment usefulness of hepatitis C by reducing the side-effects caused by the therapy


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 7, 2015)

Have seen brainwave testing on nothing vs after eating my candies and Dr approved results for the cbd ones treating ptsd. Theres way too many positive responses of the medicinal effects of mj to deny it.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 19, 2015)

Medical cannabis is known to improve treatment usefulness of hepatitis C by reducing the side-effects caused by the therapy. Lots of people cannot finish the therapy course caused by these side-effects, which could now be easily dealt with.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 8, 2015)

Marijuana can help with the muscle pain, tension, spasticity, tremors, stiffness, and unsteadiness associated with the disease.


----------



## cbdoil (Jul 15, 2015)

All you have to do is "GOOGLE" and you'll find enough scientific studies to keep you busy for a long, long time.


----------

